# Closing shifts



## Trg19957 (Mar 3, 2022)

I’m currently working at Lowe’s and thinking of switching over to Target. Will they allow me to work during the day on weekdays and weekends? At Lowe’s I tried changing my availability on on weekends so I could work early mornings to the afternoon by my supervisor yelled at me and forced me to change my availability to stay until closing on weekends. They also make me stay until closing on weekdays too. I’m a loader at Lowe’s. I’m tired of them abusing the closing shifts and it doesn’t give me any time to take care of anything important outiside of work. This is very mentally draining. Will Target allow me to work early mornings to early afternoons on weekends. They allowed me to work early mornings on Saturday and Sunday when I worked at giant with no problem.


----------



## Guest Avocado (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't see why not. ASANTS first off, (All Stores Are Not The Same,) and every store has different needs for hiring. Some stores might be looking for someone available to close, some may not. But in general, if you're available every day of the week which it seems you are, and are looking to not close, it should be easy to get hired. Keep in mind that we are in Quarter 1 right now, which is a low point for hours, so many stores are not hiring at the moment. (Hasn't stopped my store for hiring so many new TMs the past two months tho and leaving the rest fo us with no hours. Bot oh well, ASANTS.)


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 3, 2022)

Mine would have no issue with you.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 3, 2022)

Definitely depends on what the individual store is looking for. In general, they like open availability which includes nights, but if, say, they had a regular opener or day shift person quit or get fired, they may need someone specifically to fill those hours.


----------



## Trg19957 (Mar 3, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Definitely depends on what the individual store is looking for. In general, they like open availability which includes nights, but if, say, they had a regular opener or day shift person quit or get fired, they may need someone specifically to fill those hours.



My availability is wide open. But I’d much rather have morning and afternoon shifts on weekends. Perhaps staying until 4 or 5 in the afternoon on Saturdays and Sundays if possible. I would prefer opening shifts.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 4, 2022)

Did you tell Target that you have open availability during the interview?

If so they will schedule as they see fit.

However if you don't give them open availability they may not hire you.

*Open availability is no guarantee of getting hours.*


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 4, 2022)

We've had so many applications at our store that they're not even considering people that don't have open availability or evening availability. Mostly because evening and weekends are what our store needs the most. For us, everyone wants that day shift so they tend to schedule for that based on seniority. 

If the store you're planning to apply to needs dayside people then you'll be golden (you can always call and ask before you apply). You might want to look into applying for inbound if you're looking for a permanent day shift. Ours work 330am-12pm and they all get 40 hours if they want it.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 4, 2022)

Trg19957 said:


> I’m currently working at Lowe’s and thinking of switching over to Target. Will they allow me to work during the day on weekdays and weekends? At Lowe’s I tried changing my availability on on weekends so I could work early mornings to the afternoon by my supervisor yelled at me and forced me to change my availability to stay until closing on weekends. They also make me stay until closing on weekdays too. I’m a loader at Lowe’s. I’m tired of them abusing the closing shifts and it doesn’t give me any time to take care of anything important outiside of work. This is very mentally draining. Will Target allow me to work early mornings to early afternoons on weekends. They allowed me to work early mornings on Saturday and Sunday when I worked at giant with no problem.


Without an open availability good luck even getting hired.


----------

